
Ask a Korean: Culturalism, Gladwell, and Airplane Crashes - fortepianissimo
http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2013/07/culturalism-gladwell-and-airplane.html
======
tokenadult
Previously submitted,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6032090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6032090)

and discussed by many here as it was on the front page. I'm not sure why the
duplicate submission detector didn't work this time.

~~~
fortepianissimo
Thanks - I guess it's because the URL is different?

